# angeln in weiswampach



## **bass** (28. Februar 2005)

hallo war letztens in weiswampach (lux), dort ist mir ein mittelgrosser see ins auge gesprungen:m bis 7meter tiefe
nach einigen informationen die ich vom bürgermeister bekam soll dies ein ausgezeichneter grossbarschsee sein mit ebenfals einem bestand an zander und einigen hechten. ebenso wird er regelmässig mit forellen aus eigener zucht besetzt.(jedoch dürfen pro tag nur 4 entnommen werden.
nun hat mir der gute mann gesagt man könnte dort mit spinnködern angeln (was bei uns an einem forellensee eher aussergewöhnlich ist)
nun wollte ich euch fragen war schon jemand dort hätte er eventuel ein tipp für den köder bzw.angelstelle. und darf ich dort mobil bleiben oder muss ich an einem platz bleiben.
möchte diese infos haben da es bei mir die einzige stelle ist an der ich zur zeit angeln kann (wenn das eis weg ist)
danke im voraus


----------

